# رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر



## مونيكا 57 (1 يونيو 2009)

*رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر

"ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف فى حلم قائلا: قم و خذ الصبى و امه  واهرب إلى مصر ، وكن هناك حتى أقول             
لك ... فقام واخذ الصبى وامه ليلا وانصرف الى مصر"   (مت2 :13-14) 

مجئ السيد المسيح والعائلة المقدسة الى مصـر مـن أهم الإحداث التي جـرت على ارض مصـرنــا الغــالية في تاريخهــا الطـويل لقد خرج يوسف الشيخ وخرجت معه السيدة العذراء القديسه مريم راكبة على حمار وتحمل على ذراعيها الرب يسوع ، وقد اجمعت كل التقاليد الشرقية والغربية على ان مريم العذراء ركبت حمار وسار يوسف جانب الحمار ممسكا بمقوده حسب المتبع عادة فى الشرق 
ليست رحلة العائلة المقدسة الى ارض مصر وفى داخلها بالامر الهين بل انها رحلة شاقة مليئة بالالام والاتعاب 
لقد سارت السيدة العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع ومعها يوسف البار عبر برية قاسية عابرة الصحارى والهضاب والوديان متنقلة من مكان الى مكان وكانت هناك مخاطركثيرة تجابهها فهناك الوحوش الضارية التى كانت تهدد حياتهم فى البرارى وفى الرحيل عبر الصحراء ،  حيث كانت عادة المسافرين ان يسافروا جماعات لانه بدون حماية قافله منظمة يكون امل النجاه ضعيفاً  ... ثم هناك تهديد القبائل التى تتجول فى البرارى وقلق السيدة العذراء على الطفل يسوع وهو يتعرض للشمس المحرقة وبرد الليل ولكل تقلبات الجو فضلاً عن خشية نفاذ الطعام والماء
+  كانت متاعب والآم السيد المسيح  أثناء رحلته إلى مصر وكأنها صليب فى حياة المخلص  من أجل محبته لنا ، والتى عبر عنها الوحى الإلهى فى سفر الرؤيا بقوله " .. ومصر حيث صلب ربنا أيضا " رؤيا 11 : 8  
فبــروح النبوة نظـر هــوشع النبى السيد المسيح منطلقاً مـن بيت لحـم ، حيث لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه فـى كل اورشليم ، ليلتجئ الى ارض مصــر ، ويجد له موضعاً فــى قلوب الأمميين ولهذا قيلت النبوة 
من مصــر دعــوت ابنى [ هوشع  1:11 ] 
وفى اكثر تفصيل يحدثنا اشعياء النبى فى سفره الانجيلى عن هذه الرحلة المقدسة فيقول : 
 " هو ذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها " 1:19
وهذا ما حدث فعندما كان السيد المسيح يدخل اى مدينه فى مصر كانت الأوثان تسقط في المعابد وتنكسر فيخاف الناس من هذا الحدث غير المألوف ويرتعبون 
وكان دخول السيد المسيح ارض مصـر بركة كبيرة لارضها وشعبها فبسببها قال الـرب مبارك شعبى مصـر ( إشعياء 25:19)، وبسببها تمت نبوءة اشعياء القائلة : " يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط ارض مصر وعمود للرب عند تخمها فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى ارض مصر "  ( إ ش 19 : 19 ، 20 ) اما المذبح الذى فى وسط ارض مصر فهو كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم الاثرية بدير المحرق العامر حيث مكثت العائلة المقدسة فى هذا المكان اكثر من سته شهور كاملة وسطح المذبح هو الحجر الذى كان ينام عليه المخلص الطفل . 
اما العمود الذى عند تخمها فهو كرسى مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية فهو العمود الذى وقف صامدا فى الاسكندرية على تخم مصر الشمالى واساس كنيستها الرسولية
 وكانت زيارة السيد المسيح لمصر هى التمهيد الحقيقى لمجئ مارمرقس الرسول الى مصر وتأسيس كنيسة الاسكندرية وسرى التدين الى كل الناس فأصبح شعب مصر متدينا روحيا يعرف الله حق المعرفة ويعبده حق العبادة حتى كملت النبوة فيعرف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب ويقدمون  ذبيحه وتقدمة - إش 19-21 
+ الطريق الى ارض مصر: 
كانت هناك ثلاث طرق يمكن ان يسلكها المسافر من فلسطين الى مصر فى ذلك الزمان وذلك حسبما هو موضح بالمصادر التاريخيه القبطيه واهمها ميمر البابا ثيؤفيلس الثالث والعشرين من باباوات الاسكندريه(384_421 م) ومنها السنكسار القبطى وكتب اخرى. 
وتدل هذه المصادر على ان العائله المقدسه عند مجيئها من فلسطين الى ارض مصر لم تسلك اى من الطرق الثلاثه المعروفه فى ذلك الزمان. لكنها سلكت طريق اخر خاص بها وهذا بديهى لانها هاربه من شر هيرودس 
فلجات الى طريق غير معروف. ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يونيو 2009)

*العائله المقدسه في مصر: 
1- رفح: وهى مدينه حدوديه منذ اقدم العصور وتبعد عن مدينه العريش للشرق بمسافة 45 كم. وقد تم العثور فى اطلال هذه المدينه على اثار لها صله بالديانه المسيحيه. 
2- العريش: وهى مدينه واقعه على شاطئ البحر الابيض المتوسط وقد تم العثور على بقايا من كنائس فى طرقات المدينه. 
3- الفرما : هى موقع اثري في غاية الاهمية و هي ميناء هام و مركزا تجاريا هام . تعتبر الفرما من مراكز الرهبنة . وقد يزيد من اهمية الفرما انها كانت المحطه الاخيره التى حلت بها العائله المقدسه في سيناء . 
4ـ تل بسطا : هى من المدن المصريه القديمه وكانت تسمى مدينه الالهه.
وتل بسطه بجوار مدينه الزقازيق وقد دخلتها العائله المقدسه فى 24بشنس وجلسوا تحت شجره وطلب الطفل يسوع ان يشرب فلم يحسن اهلها استقبال العائله مما الم نفس العذراء فقام يوسف النجار واخذ بقطعه من الحديد وضرب بها الارض بجوار الشجره واذا بالماء ينفجر من ينبوع عذب ارتوا منه جميعاً 
5ـ الزقازيق : اثناء وجود العائله المقدسه بتل بسطه مر عليهم شخص يدعى (قلوم) دعاهم الى منزله حيث اكرم ضيافتهم وبارك الطفل يسوع منزل (قلوم) وعند وصولهم لمنزل (قلوم) تاسف للسيدة العذراء مريم لان زوجتة مريضة وتلازم الفراش منذ 3سنوات وانها لاتستطيع مقابلتهم والترحاب بهم هنا قال يسوع لقلوم "الان امراتك سارة لن تكون بعد مريضة " وفى الحال قامت سارة متجهة ناحية الباب مرحبة بالطفل وامة وطالبتهم بالبقاء لفترة اطول لان الصبى كان وجودة بركة لمنزلها .
+ كان بالمدينة معبد للأصنام وما إن دخلت العائلة المقدسة للمدينة حتى تهشمت التماثيل الجرانيت الضخمه للالهه و تهشم المعبد الكبير و اصبح كومه من الجرانيت ... انتشر الحدث فى كل انحاء البلده حتى انه وصل الى مكتب الحاكم وبدا فى التحقيقات ان السبب هو دخول سيده تحمل طفل صغير و هو فى الغالب الطفل المقدس الذى يبحث عنه هيرودس و كان هيرودس قد طلب من الحاكم القبض عليه . 
صدرت الاوامر الى العسكر بالبحث عن الصبى فى كل ركن من المدينه والبحث عليه؛ وسمع قلوم بكل الترتيبات والخطوات التى اتخذتها السلطات للقبض على الطفل الذى كان سببب بركه وشفاء لزوجته . لذا خاف قلوم على الطفل يسوع فنصح مريم ان تهرب من المدينه بالليل لقله نشاط العسكر. وفى المساء استعدت العائله المقدسه لمغادرة المكان وشكروا قلوم و زوجته ساره وبارك الطفل يسوع منزلهما. واخبر الطفل يسوع امه ان كل مكان زاروه وعاملهم فيه الناس بترحاب يبنى على اسم العذراء مريم كنيسه ياتى اليها الناس للصلاه والعباده . 
6ـ مسطرد (المحمه) : بعد ان تركت العائله المقدسه الزقازيق وصلوا الى مكان قفر اقاموا فيه تحت شجره ووجدوا ايضاً ينبوع ماء اغتسل فيه رب المجد واطلق على هذا المكان "المحمه" . وقد رجعت العائله المقدسه الى هذا المكان مره اخرى فى طريق عودتها الى الاراضى المقدسه . 
7ـ بلبيس : بعد ان تركوا مسطرد جددوا المسير الى ان وصلوا الى مدينة بلبيس وحالياً هى مركز بلبيس التابع لمحافظة الشرقيه وتبعد عن مدينة القاهر ه بمسافة "55كم" . ويروى تقليد قديم ان الطفل يسوع وجد نعشاً محمول لطفل لاْمراْه ارمله كانت تعيش فى هذه المدينه فاْقامه رب المجد فلما سمعت الجموع تعجبت وامنت برب المجد . 
8ـ سمنود: بعد ان تركوا بلبيس اتجهوا شمالاً الى بلدة منيه جناح التى تعرف الان باْسم "منية سمنود" ومنها عبروا بطريق البحر الى سمنود . ويروى تقليد قديم ان العذراء مريم قد شاركت فى اعداد خبز لدى سيده طيبه من سكانها وبارك رب المجد خبزها .
9ـ البرلس : بعد ان ارتحلوا من سمنود واصلوا السير غرباً الى منطقة البرلس ونزلوا فى قريه تدعى "شجرة التين" فلم يقبلوهم اهلها فساروا حتى وصلوا الى قرية "المطلع" حيث استقبلهم رجل من اهل القريه واحضر لهم ما يحتاجونه بفرح عظيم 
10ـ سخا : وهى مدينة سخا الحاليه وهناك شعرت العائله المقدسه بالعطش ولم يجدوا ماء . وكان هناك حجراً عباره عن قاعدة عمود اوقفت العذراء ابنها الحبيب عليه فغاصت فى الحجر مشطا قدميه فاْنطبع اثرهما عليه . ونبع من الحجر ماء ارتوا منه . 
وكانت المنطقه تعرف باْسم " بيخا ايسوس " الذى معناه كعب يسوع 
11ـ وادى النطرون : بعد ان ارتحلت العائله المقدسه من مدينه سخا عبرت الفرع الغربى للنيل حتى وصلوا الى وادى النطرون وهى برية شيهيت . فبارك الطفل يسوع هذا المكان وهو الان يضم اربعة اديره عامره وهى : دير القديس ابو مقار ، دير الانبا بيشوى ، دير السريان ، دير البراموس . 
12ـ المطريه وعين شمس : وهى من اقدم المناطق المصريه وهى كانت مركز للعباده الوثنيه . وتوجد بمنطقة المطريه شجره ويقول العالم الفرنسى " اْميلينو " ان اسم المطريه لم يذكر بالسنكسار الا لسبب تلك الرحله وتوجد الشجره حالياً بجوار كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالمطرية وكذلك يوجد بالمنطقة بئر ماء مقدس أستقت منه العائلة المقدسة. 
13- الفسطاط : بعد أن وصلت العائلة المقدسة المنطقة المعروفة ببابليون بمصر القديمة هناك سكنوا المغارة التى توجد الآن بكنيسة أبى سرجة الأثرية المعروفة حالياً بأسم الشهيدين سرجيوس وواخس. 
ويبدو أن العائلة المقدسة لم تستطيع البقاء فى المنطقة إلا أياماً قليلة نظراً لأن الأوثان هناك قد تحطمت بحضرة رب المجد ويوجد بجانب المغارة وداخل الهيكل البحرى للكنيسة بئر ماء قديم. 
14- منطقة المعادى : بعد أن إرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من منطقة الفسطاط وصلت إلى منطقة المعادى الموجودة حالياً ومكثت بها فترة وتوجد الأن كنيسة على أسم السيدة العذراء مريم بهذه المنطقة. 
ثم بعد ذلك عبرت العائلة المقدسة النيل بالقارب إلى المكان المعروف بمدينة منف وهى الأن ميت رهينة وهى بالقرب من البدرشين محافظة الجيزة ومنها إلى جنوب الصعيد عن طريق النيل إلى دير الجرنوس بالقرب من مغاغة. 
15- منطقة البهنسا : وهى من القرى القديمة بالصعيد ويقع بها دير الجرنوس 10 كم غرب أشنين النصارى وبها كنيسة بأسم العذراء مريم ويوجد داخل الكنيسة بجوار الحائط الغربى بئر عميق يقول التقليد الكنسى أن العائلة المقدسة شربت منه أثناء رحلتها. 
16- جبل الطير: بعد أن أرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من البهنسا سارت ناحية الجنوب حتى بلدة سمالوط ومنها عبرت النيل ناحية الشرق إلى جبل الطير حيث يقع دير العذراء مريم الأن على بعد 2كم جنوب معدية بنى خالد ويروى التقليد أنه أثناء سير العائلة المقدسة على شاطئ النيل كادت صخرة كبيرة من الجبل أن تسقط عليهم ولكن مد رب المجد يده ومنع الصخرة من السقوط فإنطبع كفه على الصخرة وصار يعرف بإسم (جبل الكف) ويوجد بالمنطقة شجرة يطلق عليها أسم شجرة العابد وغالباً ما تكون هذه الشجرة هى التى سجدت لرب المجد عند مروره بهذه المنطقة. 
17- بلدة الأشمونيين : بعد أن أرتحلت العائلة المقدسة من جبل الطير عبرت النيل من الناحية الشرقية إلى الناحية الغربية حيث بلدة الأشمونيين وقد أجرى الطفل يسوع معجزات كثيرة بهذه المنطقة. 
18- قرية ديروط الشريف : بعد أرتحال العائلة المقدسه من الاشمونيين سارت جنوباً الي قرية ديروط الشريف.واقامت العائلة المقدسة بها عدة ايام و قد اجرى رب المجد عدة معجزات و هناك شفى كثيرين من المرضى .ويوجد بالمنطقة كنيسة علي اسم العذراء مريم 
19ـ القوصية :عندما دخلت العائلة المقدسة القوصية لم يرحب بهم اهل المدينة و ذلك عندما راْوا معبودهم البقرة (حاتحور) قد تحطمت وقد لعن رب المجد هذه المدينة فصارت خراباً ، وليست هى مدينة القوصية الحالية وانما هى بلدة بالقرب منها . 
20- قرية مير : وبعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من مدينة القوصية سارت لمسافة 8كم غرب القوصية حتى وصلت الى قرية مير، وقد اكرم اهل مير العائلة فباركهم الطفل يسوع . 
21- دير المحرق : بعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من قر ية مير اتجهت الى جبل قسقام وهو يبعد 12كم غرب القوصية . ويعتبر الدير المحرق من اهم المحطات التى اسقرت بها العائلة المقدسة ويشتهر هذا الدير باْسم "دير العذراء مريم " ، تعتبر الفترة التى قضتها العائلة فى هذا المكان من اطول الفترات ومقدارها "6 شهور و 10 اْيام " وتعتبر الغرفة او المغارة التى سكنتها العائلة هى اول كنيسة فى مصر بل فى العالم كله ، ويعتبر مذبح كنيسة العذراء الاثرية فى و سط ارض مصر و عليه ينطبق حرفياً قول الله على لسان نبيه اشعياء " وفى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى و سط ارض مصر " ، و فى نفس المكان ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف النجار فى حلم و امر اياه الذهاب الى ارض اسرائيل " مت 20:2 " 
22- جبل درنكة :بعد ان ارتحلت العائلة المقدسة من جبل قسقام اتجهت جنوباً الى ان وصلت الى جبل اسيوط حيث يوجد دير درنكة حيث توجد مغارة قديمة منحوتة فى الجبل اقامت العائلة المقدسة بداخل المغارة ويعتبر دير درنكة هو اخر المحطات التي قد التجاْت اليها العائلة المقدسة فى رحلتها فى مصر . 
يعتبر الدير من المعالم السياحية الهامة فى مصر حيث يقصده الآلاف من الزائرين أجانب ومصريين على مدار السنة ليتعرفوا على المكان الذى : " انتهت إليه مسيرة العائلة المقدسة ومنه بدأت العودة فسارت إلى ناحية الشرق حيث مدينة أسيوط الذى يوجد بها مرسى للسفن على النيل الذى استخدمته العائلة المقدسة فى طريق العودة حيث سلكت نفس الطريق السابق إلى أن وصلت إلى مدينة الناصرة شمال فلسطين فى الجليل .
ذهابه إلى الناصرة، وهي بلد ليست بذي قيمة أراد به أن يحطّم ما اتسم به اليهود من افتخارهم بنسبهم إلى أسباط معيّنة، أو من بلاد ذات شهرة. يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لأن الموضع كان قليل الأهمّية، بل بالأحرى ليس فقط الموضع وإنما كل منطقة الجليل. لهذا يقول الفرّيسيّون: "فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل" (يو 7: 52). إنه لم يخجل من أن يُدعى أنه من هناك، ليظهر أنه ليس بمحتاج إلى الأمور الخاصة بالبشر، وقد اختار تلاميذه من الجليل... ليتنا لا نستكبر بسبب سموّ مولدنا أو غنانا، بل بالأحرى نزدري بمن يفعل هكذا. ليتنا لا نشمئز من الفقر، بل نطلب غنى الأعمال الصالحة. لنهرب من الفقر الذي يجعل الناس أشرارًا، هذا الذي يجعل من الغِنى فقرًا (لو 16: 24)، إذ يطلب متوسّلاً بلجاجة من أجل قطرة ماء فلا يجد.] 
كلمة "ناصرة"، منها اشتقّت "نصارى" لقب المسيحيّين؛ وهي بالعبريّة Natzar وتعني غصن، ومنها الكلمة العربيّة "ناضر"، وقد سمّيَ السيّد المسيح في أكثر من نبوّة في العهد القديم بالغصن. فجاء في إشعياء النبي: "ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسّى، وينبت غصن من أصوله، ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوّة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب..." (إش 11: 1-2). وجاء في إرميا: "ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب، وأُقيم لداود غصن برّ، فيملك ملك، وينجح، ويُجري حقًا وعدلاً في الأرض" (راجع إر 33: 15) وفي زكريا: "هأنذا آتي بعبدي الغصن" (زك 3: 8)، "هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه، ومن مكانه ينبت، ويبني هيكل الرب" (زك 6: 12)... هكذا كان اليهود يترقّبون في المسيّا أنه يُدعى "الغصن"... أي "ناصري". 
وبذلك تمت النبوة القائلة : 
" من مصر دعوت إبنى "
( هوشع 11 : 1 ) 
+ + + ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يونيو 2009)

*تأمل فى هروب السيد المسيح إلى مصر 
"وبعدما انصرفوا إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم، قائلاً: قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر، 
وكن هناك حتى أقول لك، لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي ليهلكه. 
فقام وأخذ الصبي وأمه ليلاً وانصرف إلى مصر" متى 2 : 13 – 14 
يلاحظ القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن الملاك لم يقل عن القدّيسة مريم "امرأتك"، بل قال "أمه"، فإنه إذ تحقّق الميلاد وزال كل مجال للشك. صارت القدّيسة منسوبة للسيّد المسيح لا ليوسف. لقد أراد الملاك تأكيد أن السيّد المسيح هو المركز الذي نُنسب إليه. يرى القدّيس أغسطينوس أن النفس التي ترتبط بالسيّد المسيح خلال الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبّة تحمله فينا روحيًا، وكأنها قد صارت له كالقدّيسة مريم التي حملته روحيًا كما حملته بالجسد!
لماذا هرب السيّد المسيح إلى مصر؟
أولاً: الهروب إلى مصر يمثّل حلقة من حلقات الألم التي اجتازها القدّيس يوسف بفرحٍ، فإن كان الوحي قد شهد له بالبرّ، فإن حياة البرّ تمتزج بالآلام دون أن يفقد المؤمن سلامة الداخلي. يُعلّق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على كلمات الملاك ليوسف، قائلاً: [لم يتعثر يوسف عند سماعه هذا، ولا قال: هذا أمر صعب، ألم يقل لي إنه يخلّص شعبه، فكيف لا يقدر أن يخلّص نفسه، بل نلتزم بالهروب، ونقطع رحلة طويلة، ونقطن في بلد آخر؟ فإن هذا يناقض ما وعدت به! لم يقل شيئًا من هذا، لأنه رجل إيمان! بل ولا سأل عن موعد رجوعه، إذ لم يحدّده الملاك، بل قال له: "وكن هناك حتى أقول لك". لم يحزن بل كان خاضعًا ومطيعًا يحتمل هذه التجارب بفرح. هكذا يمزج الله الفرح بالتعب، وذلك مع كل الذين يتّقونه... مدبّرًا حياة الأبرار بمزج الواحدة بالأخرى. هذا ما يفعله الله هنا... فقد رأى يوسف العذراء حاملاً، فاضطرب وبدأ يشك... وفي الحال وقف به الملاك وبدّد شكّه ونزع عنه خوفه. وعندما عاين الطفل مولودًا امتلأ فرحًا عظيمًا، وتبع هذا الفرح ضيق شديد إذ اضطربت المدينة، وامتلأ الملك غضبًا يطلب الطفل. وجاء الفرح يتبع الاضطراب بظهور النجم وسجود الملوك. مرّة أخرى يلي هذا الفرح خطر وخوف لأن هيرودس يطلب حياة الطفل، والتزم يوسف أن يهرب إلى مدينة أخرى.] 
هذه هي صورة الحياة التقويّة الحقيقية، هي مزيج مستمر من الضيقات مع الأفراح، يسمح بها الرب لأجل تزكيتنا ومساندتنا روحيًا، فبالضيق نتزكّى أمام الله، وبالفرح نمتلئ رجاءً في رعاية الله وعنايته المستمرّة. 
ثانيًا: هروب السيّد المسيح من الشرّ أكّد حقيقة تجسّده، وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لو أنه منذ طفولته المبكّرة أظهر عجائب لما حُسب إنسانًا.]
ثالثًا: هروبه كممثّل للبشريّة يقدّم لنا منهجًا روحيًا أساسه عدم مقاومة الشرّ بالشرّ، وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن النار لا تطفأ بالنار بل بالماء. 
رابعًا: كانت مصر رائدة العالم الأممي، فكانت بفرعونها تُشير في العهد القديم إلى العبوديّة، بخصوبة أرضها تُشير إلى حياة الترف ومحبّة العالم. كان يمكن للسيّد أن يلتجئ إلى مدينة في اليهوديّة أو الجليل، لكنّه أراد تقدّيس أرض مصر، ليقيم في وسط الأرض الأمميّة مذبحًا له. في هذا يقول إشعياء النبي: "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة خفيفة سريعة، وقادم إلى مصر، فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه، ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها... في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر، وعمود للرب عند تُخُمها، فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في أرض مصر... فيُعرف الرب في مصر، ويَعرف المصريّون الرب في ذلك اليوم، ويقدّمون ذبيحة وتقدمة، وينذرون للرب نذرًا ويوفون به... مبارك شعبي مصر" (إش 19). اهتم الوحي بهذه الزيارة الفريدة، بها صارت مصر مركز إشعاع إيماني حيّ. وكما خزن يوسف الصديق في مصر الحنطة كسندٍ للعالم أثناء المجاعة سبع سنوات، هكذا قدّم السيّد المسيح فيض نعم في مصر لتكون سرّ بركة للعالم كله، ظهر ذلك بوضوح خلال عمل مدرسة الإسكندريّة وظهور الحركات الرهبانيّة والعمل الكرازي.
يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هلمّوا إلى برّيّة مصر لتروها أفضل من كل فردوس! ربوات من الطغمات الملائكيّة في شكل بشري، وشعوب من الشهداء، وجماعات من البتوليّين... لقد تهدّم طغيان الشيطان، وأشرق ملكوت المسيح ببهائه! مصر هذه أم الشعراء والحكماء والسحرة... حصّنت نفسها بالصليب! السماء بكل خوارس كواكبها ليست في بهاء برّيّة مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النُسّاك... على أيّ الأحوال، من يعترف بأن مصر القديمة هي التي حاربت الله في برود فعبدت القطط، وخافت البصل، وكانت ترتعب منه، مثل هذا يدرك قوّة المسيح حسنًا.]
يتحدّث أيضًا القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن هذه الزيارة المباركة لمصر لتقديسها، فيقول: [إذ كانت مصر وبابل هما أكثر بلاد العالم ملتهبتين بنار الشرّ، أعلن الرب منذ البداية أنه يرغب في إصلاح المنطقتين لحسابه، ليأتي بهما إلى ما هو أفضل، وفي نفس الوقت تمتثل بهما كل الأرض، فتطلب عطاياه، لهذا أرسل للواحدة المجوس، والأخرى ذهب إليها بنفسه مع أمه.] كما يقول: [تأمّل أمرًا عجيبًا: فلسطين كانت تنتظره، مصر استقبلته وأنقذته من الغدر.] 
__________________​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 يوليو 2011)

"*هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه، ومن مكانه ينبت، ويبني هيكل الرب" (زك 6: 12)... هكذا كان اليهود يترقّبون في المسيّا أنه يُدعى "الغصن"... أي "ناصري". 
وبذلك تمت النبوة القائلة : 
" من مصر دعوت إبنى "
( هوشع 11 : 1 ) ​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جداااا
للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2011)

*أشكرك اخى النهيسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اولا وقبل كل شىء احيك على اروع موضوع قرأته فى المنتدى فأن هذه الرحله لها اثر عظيم فى نفسى.انها رحله شاقه جدا بالنسبه لطفل وامه فى مثل هذه السن الصغيره واصلى الى الله ان اتمكن ان اقوم بنفس هذه الرحله وفى نفس خط السير تماما.


----------



## prayer heartily (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ياااه الرحله كانت مجهده جدا ومتعبه للعائله المقدسه 
تعب علشان الرب في كل دقيقه من اول التجسد الي الصلب 
بس مصر اللي باركها يسوع مش شيفااها مباركه الان شيفاها خراب 
يا يسوع اصلح امر بلادنا كما باركتها من قبل


----------



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رااااااائع وقيم 

شكراااااااااااا اختى الغاليه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله

اجمل تقييم​


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدا
ميرسي ليكي
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

prayer heartily قال:


> ياااه الرحله كانت مجهده جدا ومتعبه للعائله المقدسه
> تعب علشان الرب في كل دقيقه من اول التجسد الي الصلب
> بس مصر اللي باركها يسوع مش شيفااها مباركه الان شيفاها خراب
> يا يسوع اصلح امر بلادنا كما باركتها من قبل




*اااااامين
الرب يبارك مصر وشعب مصر
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

